# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Fenomeno del Niño

## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola amigos de AgroForum:
Leo y escucho con preocupacion la posible aparicion ¿ o reaparicion ? de un fenomeno del Niño, para el proximo verano nuestro.
Yo nunca he vivido en fenomeno de esta naturaleza en momentos que estoy cultivando, sembrando o cosechando.
Como algunos de ustedes conocen, yo estoy dedicado al maracuya, paltos y chirimoyo. Aunque actualmente solo produzco maracuya, lo otro sigue su proceso de desarrollo. Estoy ubicado en Sayan, cerca a la serrania de Lima.
Que experiencia tienen al respecto ? como se porta la agricultura con esta presencia, a veces fatal en algunas zonas ? Debemos encarar la situacion de un modo especial ? Como ?
Agradecieria comentarios, experiencias, debates, etc.
Saludos.
Hugo Salcedo.Temas similares: Fenómeno de El Niño no causaría un fuerte impacto en la economía Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos Senamhi confirma que habrá fenómeno de El Niño en el 2010 Fenomeno del Niño

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Hugo: 
Te copio el artículo de Clima que acaba de salir publicado en la edición de junio de la revista _inform@cción_ *AGRARIA (N°70)*, sobre la posibilidad de que se esté gestando un nuevo "Fenómeno del Niño" en la costa de nuestro país:  *¿El Niño 2009-2010?*  *Jonathan Cárdenas Sotero*
Consultor en Meteorología - *Infoclim@* jcs.inform@ccion.com.pe 
Quizás hoy, 21 de junio, día del inicio de la estación invernal, muchas personas se están preguntando ¿qué esta pasando con el clima en la costa?, aún no se siente mucho frío e inclusive tenemos sol. Los agricultores no son ajenos a la misma interrogante y están observando en sus cultivos alteraciones importantes producto de la ausencia de horas frío, muy necesarias para la translocación y floración de sus cultivares. 
Reportes meteorológicos de los últimos 7 días, provenientes de estaciones a lo largo de la costa peruana, muestran anomalías de temperatura mínima que alcanzan los +2.7°C (costa norte - Piura) y en otros menos severos del orden de +0.9°C (costa central – Lima). Hasta ahora, las temperaturas máximas se muestran oscilantes con valores que en promedio muestran una desviación hacia anomalías negativas, como las registradas en Piura (-1.0°C) y Chiclayo (-0.7°C), sin embargo; en Lima, Pisco y Tacna las anomalías positivas reportadas fueron de +0.4, +0.5 y +2.3°C respectivamente. 
El clima de la costa se encuentra particularmente influenciado por lo que ocurre en el mar y actualmente tenemos un Océano Pacífico anómalamente cálido (ver figura 1). Este es el motivo por el cual a lo largo de la costa tenemos temperaturas por encima de lo normal. La continuidad de estas anomalías cálidas dependerá de una serie de mecanismos océano-atmosféricos, los mismos que configuran las fases ENSO (El Niño Oscilación del Sur).  
Todos los modelos dinámicos y estadísticos utilizados para el pronóstico de ENSO se inclinan hacia la génesis de “El Niño” para los próximos pocos meses con una probabilidad que supera el 60% y en continuo incremento. Por otro lado la probabilidad de mantenerse en condiciones neutrales esta entre 35 y 40% con tendencia decreciente, mientras que un retorno a condiciones “La Niña” para el presente año no alcanza ni el 5%.  
Para añadir mayores indicios favorables para la gestación de un Niño, debemos mencionar que el Índice de Oscilación del Sur (IOS) presenta mayor continuidad de valores negativos y el Monzón de la India muestra señales claras de debilitamiento, reportándose hasta 45% de deficiencias pluviométricas en lo que va de la temporada. 
En contra de “El Niño”, tenemos la “posibilidad” de un fortalecimiento del Anticiclón del Pacífico Sur (APS) que intensifique los vientos costeros e incremente el afloramiento de aguas frías subsuperficiales. De esta manera se podría neutralizar (contener) el avance de la masa de agua cálida proveniente del extremo oeste del Pacífico (Australia). Pero este fortalecimiento debe darse en el corto plazo (un mes) ya que mientras más cerca se encuentre el agua cálida menos probable será poder contenerla y mucho menos revertir la fase cálida de ENSO. 
Todo parece indicar que un nuevo evento “El Niño” esta en marcha y de continuar evolucionando favorablemente debemos esperar manifestaciones cada vez más claras en nuestras condiciones climáticas de agosto y septiembre: Temperaturas costeras mayores, incremento en la frecuencia de frentes y friajes y la posibilidad de nevadas importantes en el sur del país podrían ser algunas de ellas.  
Nosotros seguiremos monitoreando para tenerlos informados de la evolución y probable magnitud de este evento y ustedes deberían ir haciendo planes de contingencia para minimizar sus vulnerabilidades.

----------


## Jonathan C.

Estimado Hugo:
Por tu ubicación los efectos primarios de un posible Fenomeno El Niño  serían atenuados, sin embargo; ya debes estar registrando temperaturas por encima de lo normal.  Si tus cultivos tienen un amplio espectro térmico no creo que tengas mayores complicaciones. Durante el verano hay que estar atento a las precipitaciones en la sierra central, que durante un Niño suelen ser deficientes como acumulado del periodo, pero con alta probabilidad de eventos puntuales muy intensos que suelen traer catastrofes (como lo que paso en Ica). Seria bueno que tengas un sistema de monitoreo.

----------

